# TEAM WORK part 1



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

This is Master "KODY" working on the teeter totter,he is very fast over this but what I am teaching him now is to find balance for what Im teaching him and Racerocket "KELI" next!!

UP SLOW AND EASY.....









NOW HE STOPS AND WAITS FOR WHAT IM GOING TO ASK OF HIM NEXT....









HE LOOKS TO THE BOARD FOR HIS BALANCE POINT AND WAITS, (notice in the shadows that no one is holding the teeter, he does balance this on his own and can hold his balance on the board for quite awhile)









THE REASON BEHING HIS BALANCING IS BECAUSE I AM NOW WORKING HIM AND "KELI" AS A BRACE TEAM (duel) FOR AGILITY AND HE IS THE LEAD DOG AND MUST LEARN TO BALANCE IN ORDER FOR 2 DOGS TO BE ON THE TEETER AT THE SAME TIME!!


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

That looks like wonderful fun for the puppers!
I'm going to look at Team Work 2 and TW continued!

Oh..........did you make the exercise equipment???
Looks real nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Hi Goldenonly:::

Thank You, I own a training and grooming faciltiy and have for over 20 yrs. and a lot of my equipement is made by my hubby and the only thing that cannot be made is the tunnel so that is a bought item!!!

Master "KODY" demonstrating the tunnel!!!









BUT, this what Master "KODY" likes to do the most, jump over it, hahahahaha


----------



## Palmer's Dad (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow, that's amazing! Great pics. Looks like your dogs are having a great time!


----------



## Meggies Mum (Apr 28, 2005)

Agility looks like such good fun! Your dogs really look to enjoy doing it, which is great .


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

We (Sidney and I) just started in a basic agility class. Last month we went to a 'Bark in the Park' event and played around with some agility equipment... it was so much fun, I decided to enroll us in the next starting agility class even though its an hour's drive away (~60-miles). Yesterday was our second class... so far, we've done the tunnel, 4-jumps, the pause table, the weave poles (slanted at angles... for the beginners), the tire, and the down portions of the A-frame and the dog walk. Sidney did well with all of these items except for the tunnel... he keeps out-smarting me. I throw a treat into the tunnel, he goes in eats the treat and then backs out... I throw a tennis ball through the tunnel, after a couple of times through he learns he can just run around to the other side and get the ball as it comes out. But I did finally get 3 successful 'tunnels' yesterday... that's where he goes through with just the command alone. It really is turning out to be a WHOLE LOT OF FUN!


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

My FREIND:::::

Agility is a lot of fun and also a lot of focus work,,try crawling through the tunnel and having your dog follow you,,,,, 

If its ok for you then its ok for your dog, believe me they think that way,,,,

Many times I got outside the ""box"" and put myself into my dogs situations!!!

Sorry my freind but you may also have to get on all fours to show them its a good thing to dooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!:bowl:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know if you'll understand this but I'm a non-competitive type of person... I'm doing the agility thing just for the giggles and fun... both of us are really enjoying the whole activity, the other people and their dogs, the laughs. I'm certainly not above 'running with the dogs' so to speak and I will definitely try crawling through the tunnel next week IF its okay with the instructor, cause I'm not really sure a 175 pound guy scampering on all fours through a tunnel is good for the tunnel. Any other advice and hints you can give would be well appreciated... just remember we are only novices.


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Totally understand, dont worry if the tunnel can take it, heck, just think of a 150 lb. dog running at full speed with ""nails"", these tunnels are pretty durable, and heck having fun with agility is just what is suppose to be,,, you dont have to compete to have a great learning and bonding time with your 4 legged freind, just go and have fun!!!!!!!!

ps ( im sure your instructor will have many stories of ""crawling"" through the tunnels):curtain:


----------

